# Fluval 4 plus internal filter parts



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a fluval 4 plus internal filter at a garage sale along with a tank I bought. The guy gave it to me for free because he did not know if all the parts were there but I figured i'd take it anyway. I looked around online and it doesn't seem to be missing anything but then again i only have experience with HOB filters, here are some pics maybe you can all help me out and let me know if there are any parts missing.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/fluvalplus.pdf

heres the manual,parts list is on page 14,good luck


----------

